# Forum General General Discussion  Опа! Опа!

## Бармалей

2 вопросы об этой песне:
-Что значит "опа"? Это просто нереальное слово, которая имеет "хороший звук," или есть значение слова?
-В конце песне, было женщины, которые что-то пели-- что они сказали?

----------


## Бармалей

Также, в песне было слово "девчонки". Понимаю, что это слэйнг за "женщину", но с каком значением -- хорошим или плохим? Лингво говорилось "girl" и "slut".

----------


## Оля

> 2 вопроса об этой песне:
> - Что значит "опа"? Это просто нереальное (?) слово, которое хорошо звучит, или у него есть значение?
> - В конце песни_ были женщины, которые что-то пели -- что они сказали?

 Я не знаю, о какой песне ты спрашиваешь, но "опа" - это что-то вроде междометия. Например, так говорят, когда перепрыгивают что-то (лужу или яму) или просто подпрыгивают на месте.

----------


## Оля

> Также_ в песне было слово "девчонки". Понимаю, что это слэйнг вместо слова "женщина", но с каким значением -- хорошим или плохим? Лингво говорит "girl" и "slut".

 Я бы сказала, с нейтрально-фамильярным.

----------


## Guin

"Опа!" - это междометие такое. Его говорят, когда что-то случается. Ну, к примеру, смотришь ты футбол, и вдруг... гол забили. Ты и говоришь в этот момент: "опа!". Или едешь на машине, и вдруг тебе кто-то в зад въезжает, и ты опять говоришь: "опа!". Или ты пытаешься открыть бутылку шампанского, у тебя не выходит, а потом, вдруг получается -  опа!. Ну и т.д... 
Присказку: "Опа-Опа, Америка, Европа!" - я, к примеру, знаю с детства. Откуда она взялась - понятия не имею. 
Слово "девчёнки" -  в песне "Аварии" употребляется в хорошем смысле.

----------


## DagothWarez

> Лингво говорилось "girl" и "slut".

 В лингво написано slut шутл. – шутливое выражение (humorous expression)  . А что slut можно сказать шутя? Ах ты моя милая типа slut. 
Я то думал, что slut это не слишком хорошее слово.

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Бармалей  Лингво говорилось "girl" и "slut".   В лингво написано slut шутл. – шутливое выражение (humorous expression)  . А что slut можно сказать шутя? Ах ты моя милая типа slut. 
> Я то думал, что slut это не слишком хорошее слово.

 So it their opinion it's like a some guy saying to his buddies "what's up b*tches?" Kind of using a negative term to refer to your friends in a joking manner?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

No   ::   
девчонки is a positive word, something a girl would say to her girlfriends. 
Think of it as a diminutive for "girls". 
девчонки != sluts

----------


## Бармалей

> Присказку: "Опа-Опа, Америка, Европа!" - я, к примеру, знаю с детства. Откуда она взялась - понятия не имею.

 А я не знал, что это фраза являлась перед песней.

----------


## Бармалей

> No    
> девчонки is a positive word, something a girl would say to her girlfriends. 
> Think of it as a diminutive for "girls". 
> девчонки != sluts

 Ok, that's what I would've assumed, except lingo listed "slut".  ::

----------


## Оля

> Слово "девчёнки"

 Guin   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Guin  Слово "девчёнки"   Guin

   ::   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Ok, that's what I would've assumed, except lingo listed "slut".

 Yeah, I can see it happening: A russian girl moves to the USA and has limited English skills. She meets some really nice American girls who embrace her and includes her in their friendship group. She tries really hard to make a good impression, so she decides to use a familiar term with them "девчонки", but doesn't know what that is in English. She looks up the word on Lingvo, and gets the word "slut". She uses it at their next gathering: "Hi, sluts! How are you doing??"   ::

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by Guin  Слово "девчёнки"   Guin

 Ой! А я-то, как раз, смотрю на это слово и думаю: "что-то тут не то"... Ну, бывает...    ::  Как там про старуху говорится? Помнишь?   ::

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by Guin  Присказку: "Опа-Опа, Америка, Европа!" - я, к примеру, знаю с детства. Откуда она взялась - понятия не имею.   А я не знал, что эта фраза  существовала и до этой песни.

 Фраза эта давнишняя. Но откуда она взялась, я так и не могу вспомнить. Может кто подскажет?

----------


## Guin

Вот, нашёл - полностью частушка звучит так: "Опа-Опа, Америка-Европа,  Азия-Евразия, что за безобразия?" 
Вторую часть я тоже слышал когда-то, но забыл.

----------


## adoc

I remember back in college one of our buddies kept calling girls девчонки, and we used to make fun of him, because that sounded too girly.

----------


## Бармалей

> I remember back in college one of our buddies kept calling girls девчонки, and we used to make fun of him, because that sounded too girly.

 So Дискотека Авария are girly men? I can see that...  ::

----------


## E-learner

_«Опа-опа-опа, Америка, Европа, Индия, Китай — что хочешь выбирай!» Такая считалочка была в ходу у малышни 50-х годов прошлого века._ http://cn.com.ua/N357/society/view/view.html

----------


## basurero

Может быть, слово "девченка" близко в значении к английскому слову "chicks".... 
Насчет слова "slut", если употребляется в шутливых ситуациях между друзьями, скорее всего никто не оскорбится. Но это неконкретное правило, так что надо внимательно использовать такие слова.

----------


## Dogboy182

u guys make way too much out of this. 2 pages for such an easy question. 
Опа = oops, wow, oooooh! Germans and frenchies and other europians say this too.
Девчёнка - a girl. 
Done and done.

----------


## Бармалей

> u guys make way too much out of this. 2 pages for such an easy question. 
> Опа = oops, wow, oooooh! Germans and frenchies and other europians say this too.
> Девчёнка - a girl. 
> Done and done.

 Thank you Mr. Wizard.   ::  You forgot to tell us, in 4 words or less, what the meaning of life was? And what do the girls say in the last line of the song!?  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

ive never heard the song.

----------


## Оля

> Может быть, слово "девченка"

 Нет такого слова - "девчёнка"!!   ::  
Guin написал с ошибкой. Правильно - девч*о*нка!

----------


## Dogboy182

when i waz in school, i used to say like Девушка or девочка and i was always correceted to say девчонка! By girls and guys both. Though you'd probly sound pretty stupid if thats the only word you ever used.

----------


## Wowik

> Я не знаю, о какой песне ты спрашиваешь, но "опа" - это что-то вроде междометия. Например, так говорят, когда перепрыгивают что-то (лужу или яму) или просто подпрыгивают на месте.

 "Опа","оп" от "гоп" - прыжок. См. "гопак" (hopak)
Поскольку там Г фрикативное (или просто придыхание), то в русском оно часто выпадает. 
В цирке: "Але, (г)оп!". Комманда "Пошёл, прыжок!"
По французски это звучит так:
hop!, hop l

----------


## Wowik

> Девчёнка - a girl.

 Девушка - чувиха.

----------


## Бармалей

> ive never heard the song.

 http://clubcontact.blogspot.com/ about the third section down.

----------


## Dogboy182

ill take a listen.god zhana friske is so hot.

----------


## Dogboy182

they say опуста *something* мы эту песну ещё раз!

----------


## Бармалей

> they say опуста *something* мы эту песну ещё раз!

 Yeah I couldn't pick out the first part of it either -- the эту песну еще раз I got alright. Пьяные девчёнки!

----------


## Dogboy182

here we go.... 
 а поставьте нам эту песню ещё раз 
its a common way to request to play a song.  
for example ur lookin at ur friends ipod and u see a song... опа! паставь эту песну! oooohh play this song!

----------


## Бармалей

> here we go.... 
>  а поставьте нам эту песню ещё раз 
> its a common way to request to play a song.  
> for example ur lookin at ur friends ipod and u see a song... опа! паставь эту песну! oooohh play this song!

 Ah, gotcha. It's literally "Play this song for us again!" That makes sense. Danke. Her name cracks me up (Zhanna Friske, not the backup singers). I'm assuming that's not her real name though? That'd just be too funny...  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

Yeah, ive asked a few people about her name before. Жанна is russian... but Фриске i dunno, she sure is HOT though! =))) i think i love her. Oh and i like her songs too.

----------


## chaika

опа! и опля! = Oops!  
Однажды мы с другом ездили на машине в г.Саратове. Он повернул в узкую улицу с односторонним движением а на конце улицы видели как боольшой военный грузовик повернул в улицу, к нам навстречу. Водитель мой  -- Опля!

----------


## Бармалей

> опа! и опля! = Oops!  
> Однажды мы с другом ездили на машине в г.Саратове. Он повернул в узкую улицу с односторонним движением а на конце улицы видели как боольшой военный грузовик повернул в улицу, к нам навстречу. Водитель мой  -- Опля!

 Осторожно! Грузовик > машина!  ::

----------


## Wowik

> повернул в улицу

   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Wowik

> опа! и опля! = Oops!  
> Однажды мы с другом ездили на машине в г.Саратове. Он повернул в узкую улицу с односторонним движением а на конце улицы видели как боольшой военный грузовик повернул в улицу, к нам навстречу. Водитель мой  -- Опля!

 опля - тут можно и как цирковое "hop l

----------


## Mordan

> 2 вопросы об этой песне:
> -Что значит "опа"? Это просто нереальное слово, которая имеет "хороший звук," или есть значение слова?
> -В конце песне, было женщины, которые что-то пели-- что они сказали?

 Эй, ди-джей, давай-давай!
Ты слышал, ди-джей, давай-давай!
Нам ди-джей играет песни, 
Дискотека вся в лучах, 
На Ямайке, в Сан-Тропене, 
В Петербурге и в Сочах. 
Где закаты, где восходы, 
В любое время года 
Встречайте нас лунными ночами-чами-чами-чами.   
Прощайте, мама-папа! Гудбай, родимый дом! 
Заботы и дела мы все оставим на потом. 
И прямо на перроне, а после и в вагоне, 
А после самолётом, а, может, кораблём, 
А, может, на машине, а, может быть, на льдине 
Мы песню сочиним и вместе весело споём. 
Вот так-то. Опа! Опа! Америка, Европа! 
Движется планета в ритме русского хип-хопа. 
Опа! Опа! Америка, Европа! Азия, Китай! 
Все кричим "Давай-давай!" Давай-давай!   
В дороге нету места для печали и тоски, 
И на соседних креслах едут наши рюкзаки. 
А лыжи едут, доски, 
Ракетки, папироски. 
Нам танцевать и петь легко 
И просто-просто-просто-просто. Опа. 
Опа! Опа. Опа! Опа. Америка, Европа! 
И тут все, каждый, танцевали в ритме русского хип-хопа. Опа. 
Опа! Опа. Опа! Опа. Америка, Европа! 
Азия, Евразия! Что за безобразие?! 
Куба! Давай-давай! 
Майями! Давай-давай! 
Рига! Давай-давай! 
Ялта! Давай-давай!   
Пройдём дорогой длинною, 
Дорогой непрямой. 
Мы Землю обогнём с тобой 
И повернём домой. 
И всех по всему свету 
Научим песне этой, 
Ведь мы ещё вернёмся летом, осенью, зимой. 
Опа! Опа! Америка, Европа! 
Движется планета в ритме русского хип-хопа. Опа. 
Опа! Опа. Опа! Опа. Америка, Европа! 
Азия, Китай! Зажигай, зажигай! Двигай! 
Давай, планета! Зажигай, зажигай! Двигай!   
Ел ма! Давай-давай! 
Виктор! Давай-давай! 
Юля! Давай-давай! 
Геннадий! Давай-давай! Двигай-двигай! 
Девчонки! Давай-давай! 
Ну что, девчонки? Давай-давай! 
Эй, ди-джей! Давай-давай! 
Ты слышал, ди-джей? Давай-давай! 
А поставьте нам эту песню ещё раз!

----------


## Lampada

Опа  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/product ... 3&genreid=

----------


## Бармалей

> А поставьте нам эту песню ещё раз!

 Спасибо. Я тоже гуглил, но каждый сайт с текстом был без последнего ряда.

----------


## Юрка

> ...в песне было слово "девчонки"... с каком значением -- хорошим или плохим? ...

 Девчонка - это уменьшительная форма слова девочка, если не ошибаюсь. Мальчишка - уменьшительная форма слова мальчик.

----------


## Mordan

> Originally Posted by Mordan  
> А поставьте нам эту песню ещё раз!   Спасибо. Я тоже гуглил, но каждый сайт с текстом был без последнего ряда.

 >>>>>>>>> what happened????? 
whose witchcraft?

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by Mordan  
> А поставьте нам эту песню ещё раз!   Спасибо. Я тоже гуглил, но каждый сайт с текстом был без последнего ряда.

 "Без последнего ряда" - в этом случае не подходит, а подходит, в зависимости от того, что ты имеешь в виду, или "без последнего куплета (последней строфы)", или "без последней строки/строчки"?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Бармалей        Originally Posted by Mordan  
> А поставьте нам эту песню ещё раз!   Спасибо. Я тоже гуглил, но каждый сайт с текстом был без последнего ряда.   >>>>>>>>> what happened?????
> whose witchcraft?

   ....   ::

----------


## Wowik

[quote=Юрка] 

> ...в песне было слово "девчонки"... с каком значением -- хорошим или плохим? ...

 Девчонка - это уменьшительная форма слова девочка, если не ошибаюсь. Мальчишка - уменьшительная форма слова мальчик.[/quote:2bl9vxw0]Девочка - уменьшительная форма от слова дева.
Мальчик - уменьшительная форма от слова малец? (Ср. удалец)

----------


## Ljosha

> Yeah, ive asked a few people about her name before. Жанна is russian... but Фриске i dunno.

 It is her dad's surname. He has German or Jewish ancestry. 
Indeed, it sounds good as a scenic name in English, don't you think? Friske, frisky... Frisky Friske! 
Her mother's maiden's name is Kopylova and that may be the name Zhanna officially bears in her passport. At least, she had that surname for a long time in the Soviet time. Just because of latent anti-semitism in the system. "Friske" could have hindered in career, so her parents decided to have her as Kopylova when she was getting her passport. Mom, too, may have kept her maiden's name all her life. Unless she's taken her husband's name now that it's ok to go around as a Friske.

----------


## Remyisme

Девчонка could have few meanings, it could be rude for example, or happy. 
Замолчи, девчонка! - презрение, грубость.
Эи девчонки! - радость.

----------


## Оля

> Эй, девчонки!

----------

